# Berry College 2-5



## littletime (Sep 2, 2009)

Got drawn for this, first time applicant!

Anybody know anything about this hunt, during this time. Good, bad, indifferent?


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 2, 2009)

I got drawn too. First time applicant as well. 


I know the rut is normally a week before this hunt in that area. My advice would be go scout around during bow season since you can hunt it the entire season and find a spot where you like. 


Lots of deer up there and pretty easy hunting from what I've heard. I'll be studying the maps and topos. 


Anyone killed anything out there? Care to share where the good huntin is haha.


----------



## ryanapd4984 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Dec 2-5 Berry*

Had a great time last year, in the rain that is.  Last year was my first quota hunt and only my second year deer hunting.  Didn't kill anything, but I did learn a bunch about hunting from some great folk I met at camp.  I'm lookin forward to going back this year.  

Go early on the day before and set up camp and scout out a few good spots, in case someone is sitting in your tree the next morning when you get there.


----------



## Fortenberry (Sep 2, 2009)

The wife and I are drawn there this year too. First time putting in for either of us. Any info on quota hunts or this hunt would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Huntfish53 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm in as well.... I'm gonna try to get a few bowhunts in before the hunt... I think you can bow hunt Berry WMA this year all the way up until the first of November....


----------



## GusGus (Sep 2, 2009)

I have never hunted Berry but have seen some good deer out there. Me and my buddies just ride through every now and then to check the deer out. Be careful, from what I've been told, that place is packed on the quota hunts. 

Maybe ya'll can get a shot at some of them six legged deer.


----------



## Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

A friend of mine and his dad get drawn for this hunt just about every year. Last year they got drawn for both and on both hunts they would get there the night before the hunt started, and then hunt the next morning and tht would be all they would hunt because the next day they would always atleast kill two deer on tht morning hunt. But they have a pretty sweet honey hole so I only know about their spot, but last year they killed six deer combined on the two hunts.


----------



## mountain cat (Sep 2, 2009)

Been there the past three years. lots of deer and lots of folks! First year my brother shot two by 9:00,6-pointer 12" wide and a 4-pointer 14" wide. I shot two does about a hour later. Second year my brother-law shot a 8-pointer 17" wide and I again shot two does at day light. Last year it rained alot and all we saw was one coyote. I didnt put in this year but I do plan to bow hunt it a few times. All the deer we shot were in between Lavender Mountain and the refuge that backs up to Old Summerville Rd.


----------



## stew21 (Sep 3, 2009)

Ive hunted the Nov. hunt the last 2yrs and Ive enjoyed the heck out of it. Be friendly and youll more than likely meet some good folks. There will however be ALOT of people out there to hunt as well. Try to find a spot thats got good sign and just wait it out. Ive heard to many stories and seen with my own 2 eyes guys loose faith and get up and start just wondering around. With some many people in the woods someone is likely to push one your way. Great deer population so Good Luck!


----------



## stew21 (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh by the way. Ive hunted off of CCC road and limited out both years.


----------



## littletime (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks for the help


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 6, 2009)

Went up today. Couldnt park many places without blocking the gate which is a no-no so not much found. Did find one spot for bow season possibly...

Didnt go check out the place I really wanted to because I couldnt pull off the road but it looked good driving by lol..

Went and rode through the campus. Saw about 80 deer at 1-2 pm! haha they were all over. Saw several with collars too. Saw one really awesome buck prolly 120s. Bullying smaller ones across from the dairy farm.


----------



## Firenatine88 (Sep 19, 2009)

have all the applicants been picked already? I'm just wondering if its too late to apply, guessing it is.


----------



## vtdawg09 (Oct 10, 2009)

i got drawn for the november quota hunt in berry college and was wondering who else may be up there? Am i allowed to bring somebody with me? I have a friend playing soccer up there so i have a place to stay.


----------



## dannyray49 (Oct 10, 2009)

My best friend killed a 136 class 10 pt. up on the mountain last year a beautiful buck


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 13, 2009)

vtdawg09 said:


> i got drawn for the november quota hunt in berry college and was wondering who else may be up there? Am i allowed to bring somebody with me? I have a friend playing soccer up there so i have a place to stay.



Only the person drawn can hunt. I'm pretty sure they only let the hunters on the land too. So Id say no.


----------



## medic5279 (Oct 20, 2009)

Dec 2-5 first time applying for this hunt i've heard good things


----------



## medic5279 (Oct 25, 2009)

any info on the campgrounds on berry college wma water restrooms?


----------



## ryanapd4984 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Berry Campground*

Went last year and had a blast with the guys I met.  Can't wait for this years Dec hunt.

There are 2 campgrounds at Berry.  One near the guard shack/ranger check-in and one on the back side.  I camped on the back side of the WMA, forgot the name of the road it is on.  It prolly wont be as crowded as the one beside the check-in.

Camping is primitive.  No water or power.  There was a porta-potty last year though.


----------



## BuckysPro (Oct 31, 2009)

Went scouting there last Sat. This we be my first time hunting it also.Does anyone know if they open all the roads with gates or only some of them?


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 31, 2009)

Anyone wanna get together and scout or camp for the week?

Depending on the weather ill prolly camo even though I live an hour from there. Gonna take the week off so Ill be in there til I tag out hopfully.

Ill be by myself so I wouldnt mind the company haha.


----------



## bigmseals (Nov 4, 2009)

XJfire75 said:


> Anyone wanna get together and scout or camp for the week?
> 
> Depending on the weather ill prolly camo even though I live an hour from there. Gonna take the week off so Ill be in there til I tag out hopfully.
> 
> Ill be by myself so I wouldnt mind the company haha.





which camp ground you going to stay at. i will be up there tuesday morning to set up and im going to stay till friday afternoon. figured hutn the first two days and friday morning and get out of there i m thinking friday and satrday might get crazy.


----------



## debo (Nov 4, 2009)

We just droped off my sons 6pt killed this morning 98lb 10" spread and 12' main beam good one for his 1st buck. 19 deer killed this morning as of 11:00 biggest one 8pt 15'' 116lb 4year old. Were going to the house to cleanup and then head back . Good luck everyone


----------



## debo (Nov 4, 2009)

BuckysPro said:


> Went scouting there last Sat. This we be my first time hunting it also.Does anyone know if they open all the roads with gates or only some of them?


Only some of them


----------



## BuckysPro (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks debo. Yall  have a good time and good luck!


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 4, 2009)

bigmseals said:


> which camp ground you going to stay at. i will be up there tuesday morning to set up and im going to stay till friday afternoon. figured hutn the first two days and friday morning and get out of there i m thinking friday and satrday might get crazy.



Thats exactly my plan. I dunno where Ill camp, depends on where I find to hunt.

Might have a spot if some buddies can show me. They wont be down there til like Thursday but I doubt Ill hunt Saturday or Sunday if I've killed at least one.

Wanna get together and do some scouting/camping?


----------



## dannyray49 (Nov 5, 2009)

There were 36 bucks killed by lunch on the 1st day


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 5, 2009)

Dang! Good weather all through the weekend too.

They only check in does?


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone got a plan as far as where theyre camping and hunting yet?

Weather looks to be cooling off around thanksgiving so maybe we'll have some decent weather. Work is slowing down here so Ill prolly be out the Tues-Friday if I dont kill one before then and weather permitting. 

Anyone know the final talley on deer killed for the Nov. hunt?


----------



## bigmseals (Nov 18, 2009)

going to go up this weekend and scout a few places to hunt. i think im going to camp at the spot on the backside of berry.


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 18, 2009)

Let us know if you find much buck sign. Rut up here hasn't hit yet so maybe we can catch the tail end of it during the hunt. I think I'm going to hunt with a couple buddies thatre going so I prolly won't be there til Wednesday and hunt til Friday evening. Doubt many people can take time off the week after Thanksgiving so hopfully it won't be crazy.


----------



## ryanapd4984 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Berry*

Any one been scouting up there lately?  The rut sounds to be a little funny this year.  This hunt is coming up and the weather is cooling off.  Looking forward to a great week.


----------



## cwatson (Nov 23, 2009)

Just joined the forum..looking forward to the hunt.Goin with a buddy of mine thats been drawn a few years now. supposed to be an enjoyable time..


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 24, 2009)

ryanapd4984 said:


> Any one been scouting up there lately?  The rut sounds to be a little funny this year.  This hunt is coming up and the weather is cooling off.  Looking forward to a great week.



Yeah we might hit the tail end of the rut. 

Anyone wanna get together Tuesday and scout? I lost my spot cuz the guys hunting buddy said it was their spot lol. 

So I'm back to square one. Got a few places mapped out to look. Anyone wanna find the deer?


----------



## debo (Nov 24, 2009)

XJfire75 said:


> Yeah we might hit the tail end of the rut.
> 
> Anyone wanna get together Tuesday and scout? I lost my spot cuz the guys hunting buddy said it was their spot lol.
> 
> So I'm back to square one. Got a few places mapped out to look. Anyone wanna find the deer?


Go up on the side of the Mnt above the lake seen alot of sign on the last hunt my sun killed a 6pt and on the drag out found some rubs the size of my arm I cant get him so maybe you can.


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 24, 2009)

We can drive in during the hunt right? Like on the dirt/gravel roads?

We hiked up to the lake and saw how steep it was haha. Pretty up there but didn't find much deer sign on the way up.


----------



## ryanapd4984 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Scouting*

Thanks for the info Debo.    

I have  been doin some recon by internet lately zooming in on possible areas esp. since I haven't been up there since last year.  Got a couple of areas picked out to start, but who knows what it actually looks like when I get there.  Depends on how far I feel like walking.

Has anyone been on the two smaller tracks of the WMA ?  Talking bout the one off Big TX valley rd north of Rocky Mtn and the one way out by GA  hwy 100 and  20 ?


----------



## JIMMYGIB (Nov 26, 2009)

just a tough hunt but have killed a few deer up here the one in my avatar came off berry


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 29, 2009)

Only a few days! Weathers lookin ok for the last couple days and pretty chilly!

Y'all decided on where to start scouting yet? I'm still up in the air haha. 

And dunno if I'll camp or not yet either. 

Good luck guys!


----------



## ryanapd4984 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Rain !!!!*

Just checked the weather and now it is supossed to rain all day Wednesday.  Well, guess I'll just have to sit in the rain.  Only a few days a year to hunt, so I'll be there rain or shine.  Thurs should clear up a bit and temp drop.  

See yall at camp sometime tues.  I'll prolly be off Sand Springs Rd.  Gonna set up camp then do some walkin.


----------



## medic5279 (Dec 5, 2009)

Just got back from Berry. It was my first time there had a great time. It is a tough hunt being from south ga not used to all those hills! Managed to kill a spike Wed afternoon off of Sandy Springs Road anyone else have any reports? Meet some great people up there as well!


----------



## XJfire75 (Dec 6, 2009)

Didn't get to go...had to log about 40 hours at the fire department before Monday so couldn't swing it...I was looked forward to it like crazy though...

Congrats on the kill medic!

Many checked in when y'all left?


----------



## bigmseals (Dec 7, 2009)

me and my buddy went thrusday and friday nither of us saw any deer hunted of ccc rd and behind the dump great looking places just didnt see anything. we will be back next year.


----------



## medic5279 (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't know exact number but I believe the count was kinda low. Not crowded at all.


----------



## MCW1984 (Dec 7, 2009)

the hunt didnt go to well for me,the spot i usually hunt had recently been logged.my hunting partner did manage to get a spike fri am,at the time we checked it out there were 356 hunters signed in and 27 bucks,23 does had been checked in.it kinda makes me ill that i put in for the nov hunt but got drew for dec,seeing as the 1000 quota was filled for the nov hunt and only a lil over 500 showed up.


----------

